# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Good times in NYC

## Dennis

I found this lurking outside my hotel room at 1:00 AM. Almost complained to the hotel manager....

 

But I did wake up humming...

She was a long cool woman in a black dress
She's a five-nine beautiful tall
With just one look I was a bad mess
'Cause that long cool woman had it all

----------


## GramChop

New York City looks good on ya'll!

----------


## marybeth

Great pics, thanks for sharing.  Looks like you had great weather.

Love love love the Doughnut Plant....the tres leche ones is amazing!

----------


## Dennis

LOL...we had the tres leche. It rocked!

----------


## Dennis

BTW, we dined at Marc Forgione Friday night in Tribeca. Really good meal. Met the chef who was great and sent us an order of BBQ Oysters because our 9:30 reservation became a 10:15 seating. They comped our drinks at the bar as well. Really great service.

 :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

some day you need to do the down and dirty NYC..great little joints in Little Italy..Chinatown...Jewish Deli's in the Village.....great stuff..stuff I grew up on

----------


## Dennis

Can my wife wear her Chanel's and Christian Louboutin's in "those" places?

----------


## MIke R

she can...she will, shall we say...stand out?..LOL

the food will be to die for...that I can guarantee you

----------


## Dennis

Chinatown is hysterical. 500 shops that are exactly the same and each one is slammed.

----------


## MIke R

yeah but you gotta know which ones are good and which ones are touristy...huge difference...

dim sum to die for.....duck to die for

----------


## andynap

> dim sum to die for.....duck to die for




Let's hope not.  :P

----------


## MIke R

good point.....LOL

----------


## Theresa

Looks like a lot of fun.  As usual, Lisa looks smashing!

----------


## Grey

Marc Forgione's restaurant is a gem.  Glad you had a chance to check it out.  Great pics!

----------


## JEK

I recognize that high ceiling . . . . you did well . . .

----------


## Dennis

> I recognize that high ceiling . . . . you did well . . .



Best table in the house.

----------


## Petri

What is that brown bag?

----------


## amyb

My city training is 
IF YOU SEE SOMETHING SAY SOMETHING!

I would have called 911 and waited for the K-9 corps and the bomb squad.

----------


## amyb

More re security. I pulled in to self parking lot directly beneath Lincoln Center. A cop waved so I drove on in. The wrong thing-I had mistranslated the wave. (It seems evident that I do better with French at Choisy)! A small commotion and more waving-I was pulled over and then asked to pop my trunk for an inspection and window peering security check at my car's interior. Obviously there was an all points bulletin issued yesterday for a grey haired female senior citizen in a red passenger car with license plates that read CUDDLY!

----------


## Dennis

> What is that brown bag?




I ordered the Milk & Cookies for desert at Marc Forgione and couldn't finish.

I was saving my appetite.....

----------


## Dennis

More NYC:

After our late dinner at Antique Garage, we wandered up to "Howstin" for cocktails at Pegu Club. Great crafted drinks, cool atmosphere, great servers who were tons of help describing the drinks.

Lisa had 2 X "Whiskey Smash"

I had a "Little Italy" and a "Pegu Club Cocktail".

Also, you see the strangest stuff in NYC...

----------


## MIke R

gee and I would have taken you guys here...LOL

http://www.mcsorleysnewyork.com/

----------


## Dennis

Can I get a Mojito there?

----------


## amyb

Mike-My eldest son's favorite March 17th destination when he was a college lad!

----------


## MIke R

> Can I get a Mojito there?




they would beat you senseless if you asked for one.....LOL


Amy.....I spent far too many nights in my misspent youth in that establishment...it was 18 to drink in those days and I had a good fake ID at 16....so out my bedroom window I went after everyone fell asleep in the house and I was on the PATH subway headin over .....oy...I just had to be sure I was back in bed before my Dad got up for work at 430

----------


## amyb

Peck's Bad Boy-that's you, Mike.

Gary came home his college freshman year on March 17th. I was so happy and surprised-he came home for our wedding anniversary. I thought "What a fine boy I have raised!"

He jumped in the shower and was off to McSorley's. I never made that mistake for the next 3 March 17th visit!

----------


## MIke R

tell your son they now sell their beer in liquor stores and its very very good

----------


## RickyG

Great Pix.....You guys gonna be there this weekend?

----------


## Rosemary

A nice thing happened to us tonight.  I waited too long to make a hotel reservation.  We wound up in what I thought was, well,a dump.  Our room was not beautiful.  I spoke with the front desk lady.  She grimaced and tapped tapped tapped at her computer. Then she smiled and gave me a new room key.  "Enjoy," she said.  We are.  Our suite has a view of the moon over the East River from the living room, and the 59th St. Bridge from the bedroom.  That was kind and we are grateful.

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  
Nice things happen to nice people!   Enjoy :)

----------


## amyb

Rosemary, Hope you had pleasant dreams in the city!

----------


## marybeth

Gotta love an upgrade!  Have fun.

----------


## GramChop

Wow. Sounds beautiful!  I'm glad you got to experience the kindness of a stranger!

----------

